# Mod pack or Gutter



## dogleg (Dec 22, 2008)

Just landed a job that will require a 600 amp service. Owner would like each floor to be metered separately.Thus 1 200 amp service for main floor 150 on second floor,200 in basement.120/240 single phase.have not done a commercial lease space service in many years.What are your opinions on the siemens mod pack versus using a gutter with meter/mains on top.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

dogleg said:


> Just landed a job that will require a 600 amp service. Owner would like each floor to be metered separately.Thus 1 200 amp service for main floor 150 on second floor,200 in basement.120/240 single phase.have not done a commercial lease space service in many years.What are your opinions on the siemens mod pack versus using a gutter with meter/mains on top.


I really like to use those meter packs for jobs like that. Also, they are cheap and easy to install.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

A lot of times the total price to the customer comes out the same. The difference is one way you are giving a larger portion of money to the manufacturer for the expensive meter pack, the other way you keep the larger portion of money since it's for labor of putting the separate meters and gutter together.


----------



## 3D Electric (Mar 24, 2013)

jrannis said:


> I really like to use those meter packs for jobs like that. Also, they are cheap and easy to install.


Have to agree. Cheapest way to go.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

jrannis said:


> I really like to use those meter packs for jobs like that. Also, they are cheap and easy to install.


Easy to install is key. Why set yourself up for more labor when you have a choice ?


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

Jrzy said:


> A lot of times the total price to the customer comes out the same. The difference is one way you are giving a larger portion of money to the manufacturer for the expensive meter pack, the other way you keep the larger portion of money since it's for labor of putting the separate meters and gutter together.


That's a real good point, something to keep in mind when you're looking at labor saving materials. Of course, sometimes / often times if you're behind in your work, sometimes it's better to make a little less money today to get back on schedule. 

Now in this case the OP saying he doesn't do these much, the labor saver might be the safer bet, especially if you're giving a flat price - if it goes south and takes longer than it should you'll be wishing you took the easy way. 

If it's close, always go with the one that's going to make the nicer install, by your and your customer's standards.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

We get free meters from the PoCo in my area so that makes putting it together even cheaper.


----------



## dogleg (Dec 22, 2008)

Thanks for your input everybody.Will probably go with a siemens mod pack trying to look up specs to see how my conduit would leave the breaker area to feed the 3 units.3 2" conduits out.
Thinking parallel 350 cu in in 2.5 emt risers on wall for line side.
Any input that would help me find this info would be appreciated.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

dogleg said:


> Thanks for your input everybody.Will probably go with a siemens mod pack trying to look up specs to see how my conduit would leave the breaker area to feed the 3 units.3 2" conduits out.
> Thinking parallel 350 cu in in 2.5 emt risers on wall for line side.
> Any input that would help me find this info would be appreciated.


That riser would be a pain.
I would go with 350 aluminum.
Poco is going to drop you aluminum anyway.


----------

